# How reported posts work



## kenny4528

Split from here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=954522

This situation I came cross was mysterious: will the mods response to people who report the posts? I remembered when I was new to EO I remembered I had reported several posts which I thought are against the rules, but I'd never got any replies from anyone. Did the feature function well at that time? Or a thread I think is illegal started is fine to others? If so, why did I never get response? Although it's been almost one year I still wonder about it.


----------



## Jana337

There are many tens of reports every day and moderators never reply to members who report (unless you report things that are not necessary to be reported in our opinion) but that does not mean that we do not deal with the complaints, although we sometimes do not share your opinion.


----------



## kenny4528

Jana337 said:


> There are many tens of reports every day and moderators never reply to members who report (unless you report things that are not necessary to be reported in our opinion) but that does not mean that we do not deal with the complaints, although we sometimes do not share your opinion.


Hi, Jana

So you mean if I report a thread in EO, it will be delivered to all of the mods on WRF?


----------



## Jana337

When you report a post, you create a thread that goes to a special forum that only moderators can see. All moderators can see all threads but we usually do not intervene in forums we are not responsible for except in urgent cases.

As this is not really related to context, I will split the last four posts into a separate thread.


----------



## Jana337

Reason:I am reporting myself so you can see what it looks like. I will merge the report with the thread in Comments and Suggestions.​Post: How reported posts work
Forum: Comments and Suggestions
Posted by: Jana337
Reported by: Jana337
Original Content: 





> When you report a post, you create a thread that goes to a special forum that only moderators can see. All moderators can see all threads but we usually do not intervene in forums we are not responsible for except in urgent cases.
> 
> As this is not really related to context, I will split the last four posts into a separate thread.


http://forum.wordreference.com/postings.php?t=956553&pollid=&do=movethread&s=


----------



## kenny4528

Jana337 said:


> As this is not really related to context, I will split the last four posts into a separate thread.


 
OK, sorry for going off the topic. I just feel if I can get a response to know whether it's right or wrong for me to do it. It is kind of like doing things in vain.


----------



## kenny4528

Jana337 said:


> Reason:
> I am reporting myself so you can see what it looks like. I will merge the report with the thread in Comments and Suggestions.​Post: How reported posts work
> Forum: Comments and Suggestions
> Posted by: Jana337
> Reported by: Jana337
> Original Content:


 
Thank you for your demonstration, Jana~


----------



## Jana337

kenny4528 said:


> OK, sorry for going off the topic. I just feel if I can get a response to know whether it's right or wrong for me to do it. It is kind of like doing things in vain.


It is NOT in vain but please understand that we are already quite busy enough and many more PMs to write is really the last thing we need. By the way, most reporters would probably do not appreciate it.  There are people who report several times a day.

Still, if you want feedback, in particular if the moderators did not remove the problem you reported, you are welcome to send a PM to one of the moderators of that forum and ask.


----------



## kenny4528

Jana337 said:


> It is NOT in vain but please understand that we are already quite busy enough and many more PMs to write is really the last thing we need. By the way, most reporters would probably do not appreciate it.  There are people who report several times a day.
> 
> Still, if you want feedback, in particular if the moderators did not remove the problem you reported, you are welcome to send a PM to one of the moderators of that forum and ask.


 
Yes, I see (and I do think the mod is a difficult voluntary job). Thank you very much for your detailed reply.


----------

